# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Summer Deals available now!!!

## Luxurious Carib Tours

For great deals this summer on Private Airport Transfer, Taxi and Tour Service.  Visit us at http://luxuriouscaribtoursjamaica.com.

Book now at
Tell# 1876-798-8382
Tell # 1876-816-6503
Email: luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com or luxuriouscaribtours@gmail.com
Website: www.luxuriouscaribtoursjamaica.com

----------

